# Rehired after nearly 6 years gone



## rjlutherii (May 3, 2021)

Hello team,

I just got rehired after being gone from Target for about 6 years. I became Target Mobile and hated it with a passion and moved to a security company. Can anyone (who might be with the company from around that time) tell me about what has changed? I hear there isn't a back room person anymore. The job offer I got says "Style" which I assume is "softlines".


----------



## Yetive (May 3, 2021)

Pretty much everything has changed.  Style would be softlines, but it is possible that you will end up in Tech (Electronics).  Along with Beauty, they make up the Specialty Sales area, and are hired under the same job requisition. There is now a big online component, so expect to learn about that too.  No backroom. Everyone does their own pulls.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 3, 2021)

You might be in tech.


----------



## rjlutherii (May 10, 2021)

I'm in GM for now. Don't have an area I am responsible for yet. They kinda just threw me back in, assuming I'd catch on (aka had me follow someone who just did a pull or one for ones not really explaining it and work it out). That was my first day back. My second day back my ETL GM said there was a five step process for when I come in and asked if I knew it. I told him no, and that I think if I have it written out I'd be able to get it no problem. He said he'd print it for me but never did.

Can you guys possibly help? What should I be doing when I come in?


----------



## seasonaldude (May 10, 2021)

rjlutherii said:


> I'm in GM for now. Don't have an area I am responsible for yet. They kinda just threw me back in, assuming I'd catch on (aka had me follow someone who just did a pull or one for ones not really explaining it and work it out). That was my first day back. My second day back my ETL GM said there was a five step process for when I come in and asked if I knew it. I told him no, and that I think if I have it written out I'd be able to get it no problem. He said he'd print it for me but never did.
> 
> Can you guys possibly help? What should I be doing when I come in?



Probably something like this:

1. Asess your area.
2. Zone.
3. Reshop.
4. One for Ones.
5. Push truck.

And, don't forget to G.U.E.S.T.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 10, 2021)

We ask a bit more:
1. Zone
2. Reshop
3. 1:1 Pull
4. Push 
5. Backstock
after meal - 
6. other task - price change/SPL/fix br errors/audit/pull 1:1 again
7. Check out with leader - no vehicles on salesfloor, 1:1 zero, communicate carryover push info.


----------



## rjlutherii (May 11, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> We ask a bit more:
> 1. Zone
> 2. Reshop
> 3. 1:1 Pull
> ...


Can you elaborate on number 6 for me? lol


----------



## Far from newbie (May 12, 2021)

rjlutherii said:


> Can you elaborate on number 6 for me? lol


DBO’s are required to also -
-Hang price change labels
-Ticket clearance
-Set end caps
-Complete system audits
-Audit outs
-Audit merch that comes out of 1:1 that is not needed
-Fix backroom errors
-Audit empty Waco’s and systematically audit be locations
-Pull 1:1 a second time in shift - leaving it at single digits when they clock  out


----------



## Far from newbie (May 12, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> DBO’s are required to also -
> -Hang price change labels
> -Ticket clearance
> -Set end caps
> ...


This is actually listed as #4 on the 5 steps of a 
“Business Owner Routine from corporate


----------



## rjlutherii (May 12, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> DBO’s are required to also -
> -Hang price change labels
> -Ticket clearance
> -Set end caps
> ...


Yeah hopefully get go over all that with me lol


----------

